# D!str(+)yer goes GamesCom Tag 2 (Sa)



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

So es geht los, mein 2ter Tag auf der Gamescom war Samstag.

Ich war echt heilfroh schon mal Donnerstag da gewesen zu sein, da war echt die Hölle los, man konnte sich kaum bewegen, aber dennoch hat es gelohnt.

Fangen wir mit den Casemods an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

Teil 2 Casemods:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Einer meiner Favoriten, die seitenwand finde ich einfach nur hammer gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

Casemods teil 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch sehr gelungen wie ich finde!
Besonders die Grafikkarte mit der Verkleidung finde ich imposant!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was zum Käse ist das den 
Der Erbauer war leider nicht in Reichweite, aber ich gehe doch mal davon aus das das der Mod hier aus dem Forum ist?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch sehr geil, schwarz/grün ist eh genau mein ding 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

Casemods Teil 4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch wieder eine Imposante Grafikkartenverkleidung, ich steh voll auf sowas 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iwie muss ich dabei an "zurück in die Zukunft" denken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sponge Bob 
Ich konnte nicht mehr, für sowas muss man doch echt nen riss in der Schüssel haben, oder ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Sofa will ich auch, bestimmt der Mittelpunkt jeder Party 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

bilderpool #4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*Die Awardfabrik OC show.

*Während 2 Leute aus dem Publikum gegeneinander antreten mussten, um den schnellsten SuperPi 1m run zu liefern (als Gewinn winkte eine ASUS HD 4870), arbeitete am 3ten system ganz links einer um Rekorde live zu fall zu bringen. Zu der Zeit sollte es SuperPi 32m sein.

Der Weltrekord wurde während der show gebrochen mit einem i7-975 XE*.

*Die 2 Systeme der Kurkurenten bestand ebenfalls aus einem i7-975XE, DDR3-2000 Rams aus der Mushkin Redline auf einem Rampage 2 Extreme und einer ASUS GTX 285*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*Der Palit Stand*, was neues gab es nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Die GTX 295 im Single PCB Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Zum Sapphire Stand*
Neues gab es hier auch nicht, aber das Bench System war schon ein hin gucker 

*HD 4870 X2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HD 4850 X2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*HD 4890 Vapor-X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD 4850 Vapor-X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Benchsystem:
*Im Antec Skeleton:Core i7
Intel DX 85SO
6GB Corsair Domis DDR3-1600
2xSapphire HD 4890 Toxic*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

bilderpool #7


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*Noch was aus der Intel-ASUS Area:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein i7 Wafer, sehr beeindruckend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

*MSI & PCGH stand




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MSI GTX 275 Twin Frozr




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine HD 4890 mit dem neuen Cyclone Kühlkonzept 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar P55 platinen gab es auch zu bestaunen ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PCGH Show hinter den Kulissen 
*damit die 3 Jungs auch sehen was sie machen, aber wir auch, gabs unten jeweils Monitore 2 Monitore und oben auf dem Tisch für die Massen ^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein MSI PC, auf dem man die ganze Zeit Grid zocken konnte, zum einsatz kann bereits ein Lynnfield samt P55 board, genau angaben wollte man nicht machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Intel Show PC, bestehend aus:
*i7-920 (für die show auf 3,5GHz übertaktet)
3x2GB Corsair DDR3-1600
X58 MSI Eclipse
MSI GeForce GTX 275 Twin Forzr*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das AMD System der Show, bestehend aus:
*Phenom II (nicht Athlon Herr Möllendorf ) 965 BE (für die show auf 3,7GHz übertaktet, geplant waren mal 3,8Ghz, aber es war einfach zu warm)Mainboard bekomm ich nicht mehr zusammen, iwas von MSI, ich glaub mit  790GX Chipsatz
2x2GB DDR3-1333 Corsair Ram
MSI HD 4890*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Steff456 (22. August 2009)

bin mal gespannt.. 

bitte auch ein paar erläuterungen dazu


----------



## utacat (22. August 2009)

Einfach umwerfend.
Kompliment für deine viele Arbeit und Bilder.
Einfach toll.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder.
Thread schon im Abo.

MfG utacat


----------



## battle_fee (22. August 2009)

Ich war auch heute da  
Einfach spitze die Mods wa


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

Steff456 schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt..
> 
> bitte auch ein paar erläuterungen dazu



Ja, kommt alles, das ganze spiel dauert was mit UMTS 



utacat schrieb:


> Einfach umwerfend.
> Kompliment für deine viele Arbeit und Bilder.
> Einfach toll.
> Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
> ...



Danke.
Die Mods sind echt Spitze. Für die hab ich mir extra Zeit genommen. Da sind echt umwerfende Teile bei gewesen 



battle_fee schrieb:


> Ich war auch heute da
> Einfach spitze die Mods wa




Die Mods waren echt der Hammer


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. August 2009)

So, noch ein bisl klein kram 
Die retro Bilder folgen morgen, dann mach ich das ganze auch noch was schöner mit text, aber für heute bin ich einfach nur ferdisch 

//edit
So, wie man sieht war Samstag echt die Hölle los, selbst zum rein kommen war anstellen angesagt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ich nicht viel geschafft bei solchen Mengen, sollte klar sein -.-
Nächste mal gibts ne Dauerkarte, oder ich klau dem Henner nen Presseausweis* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am stand für 3D-Modellbildung gab es auch einiges zu sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Last but not least, die MSI Babes*,* immer schön an zu sehen am Computec Stand*  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ole88 (22. August 2009)

also wenn ich seh das einige die gehäuse von aussen perfekt haben aber von innen null lackiert naja was soll man dazu sagen?

ansonsten danke für die ganzen bilder


----------



## AMD64X2-User (23. August 2009)

Zu dem Blackwood Mod gibts hier auf PCGH ein Tagebuch!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

*Retro-Gaming

*Die Retro-Gaming Ausstellung, das heimliche Highlight der GamesCom *
*Vieles kenne ich selbst noch aus meiner Kindheit, aber es waren auch, vorallem Konsolen dabei, die ich noch nie gesehen hab *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Super Nintendo 
Hach, waren das noch zeiten mit Super Mario Kart 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer kennt sie nicht mehr^^
Die guten alten Games, die es in jedem Ramschladen gab, mit nur einem Game drauf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gute alte Space Wars 
Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der C64, mein erster eigener Rechner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Gameboy 
Ich sag nur, Tetris Rocks 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Retro pool #2


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Retro pool #3


----------



## Steff456 (23. August 2009)

wow, das sind viele bilder.. aber echt hammer diese ganzen modder-cases 

danke für diese mühen, hast ja selber nichts mehr mitbekommen


----------



## Klutten (23. August 2009)

Respekt. Du hast wirklich tolle Impressionen der Messe eingefangen. Das entschädigt locker, dass man nicht selbst vor Ort sein kann. Klasse finde ich vor allem deinen Ausflug zu den Anfängen der Spielekonsolen und C64/Amiga.


----------



## kevinl (23. August 2009)

Wirklich geil. Und die vielen Bilder. Top!

Der Holzcasemod, ist der nicht auch hier ausm Forum?
Und das Weiß-Orange Teil auch.
Spongebob. Klar, der is von hier! 

Vg kevin


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Danke Leute 
Freut mich das euch gefällt.

Das nächste mal brauche ich aber ne Dauerkarte, selbst 2 Tage waren zu wenig


----------



## n0stradamus (23. August 2009)

wow, kann ich da nur sagen 
Klasse, dass du dir so eine Mühe machst 

Könnte es sein, dass MB vom AMD-System der Show ein MSI 790FX-GD70 ist ?
Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, dafür kann ich zu wenig erkennen.


----------



## eVoX (23. August 2009)

Danke für den tollen Einblick in die GamesCom, viele tolle Bilder bei, insgesammt ein sehr sehr gut für deine Mühe.


----------



## gemCraft (23. August 2009)

Hi,
ich wollte fragen um wie viel Uhr du mitten in der Menge am Eingang standest.^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Danke Leute, hab ich gern gemacht  



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass MB vom AMD-System der Show ein MSI 790FX-GD70 ist ?
> Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, dafür kann ich zu wenig erkennen.



Hmm, könnte sein...
Vielleicht sagt ja einer von PCGH noch mal was dazu 



gemCraft schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte fragen um wie viel Uhr du mitten in der Menge am Eingang standest.^^




Recht früh, so 9:30h etwa


----------



## gemCraft (23. August 2009)

Ja gut dann stand ich weiter links näher an den Kartenkontrolldingern xD Wenn es der Süd Eingang war ... 

Sehr tolle Bilder muss ich sagen. Ich hab ja auch ein paar gemacht aber das was du da geschossen hast ist unglaublich


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

gemCraft schrieb:


> Ja gut dann stand ich weiter links näher an den Kartenkontrolldingern xD Wenn es der Süd Eingang war ...
> 
> Sehr tolle Bilder muss ich sagen. Ich hab ja auch ein paar gemacht aber das was du da geschossen hast ist unglaublich



Jap, war der Südeingang, bin vom Bahnhof gekommen 

Gerade noch was schickes gefunden 


Hätte es da nen Cougar stand gegeben, wäre der Wagen dafür Perfekt gewesen^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2009)

Alter Schwede 



Geile Bilder hast du geschossen , sind doch deine die auf der Main verlinkt sind oder ?

Da gibts dicke Hornhaut auf dem Auslöse-Finger 

Da sind aber echt geile Casmod´s bei 

Am geilsten ist der Spongebob 


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (23. August 2009)

Danke danke 

Jap, die sind teilweise auf der Main verlinkt ^^

Hornhaut xD
Ich hab mich gefühlt wie ein Asiatischer Tourist ^^


Mich würd aber echt mal interessieren welche Mods jetzt gewonnen haben 
Der Käse & Spongebob sind bestimmt vorne dabei xD


----------



## kevinl (23. August 2009)

Joa. Denke auch, dass das das grüne Teil, wo caseking draufsteht mit vorn dabei sein wird. Vielleicht auch der Blackwood.

Mfg


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2009)

habe mir eben die retro bilder angeschaut...vielen dank dafür, ich bin richtig ins schwärmen gekommen...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. August 2009)

Henninges schrieb:


> habe mir eben die retro bilder angeschaut...vielen dank dafür, ich bin richtig ins schwärmen gekommen...




Bitte bitte 

Da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach, wa


----------



## Henninges (24. August 2009)

aber sowas von...wenn man bedenkt das ich der ganzen sache schon über 25 jahre hinterhänge...da hat man so einiges kommen und gehen sehen...


----------



## die3.lustigen.4 (25. August 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schade, dass man nicht drauf kommen ist, dass das schild zur xbox 360 gehört, die rechts neben diesem tower stand. -.-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (25. August 2009)

Es gibt echt Leute die immer was zu meckern haben 

No comment ...


----------

